# CHE vs. DFQ transmission: 96 Jetta



## Looey_Tuner (Aug 14, 2005)

My little brother, just purchased a 96 jetta gl with a 5speed, 2.0
ther guy we bought it from had the transmission tore out of it, because it didn't have reverse. we took the trans down to a shop, and we were told it would be cheaper to find a used one than it would to overhaul this one.
i found another guy parting out a 95 jetta gls with 2.0 manual.
out trans code is a DFQ, the used trans we are looking at is a CHE.
Will the CHE work? What all will have to be swapped from DFQ to CHE? What downfalls will there be? 
also we want to do a clutch at the same time. do i order the clutch for the DFQ or the CHE transmission?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's an 020 transmission.
That three letter code is a further break down with slightly different gearing for different years. Any 5 speed from a MK3 2.0 is gonna be fine.
If you really want I can post up the gear ratios for the ones you are looking at.


_Modified by Jay-Bee at 10:31 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## Looey_Tuner (Aug 14, 2005)

nope, no need. i just need something he can drive







not race








thanks for your help


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

AMC, DFQ, and CHE are all MKIII platform 020 transmission and they all share the same gearing.
1st 3.45 
2nd 1.94 
3rd 1.29 
4th 0.97 
5th 0.80
Final drive 3.67


----------

